# Metal -Lock لحام الشروخ على البارد



## سيد عبدالفضيل (10 سبتمبر 2008)

من فضلكم اريد معرفه اى شىء عن لحام الشروخ على البارد Metal-lock وخاصة فى بلوكات ماكينات الديزل المصنوعة من الزهر و كيفية ايقاف زحف الشرخ و نوع المواد المستخدمه ككاشف شروخ 
وكل رمضان وانتم بخير


----------



## احمد الابيض (10 سبتمبر 2008)

يتم اللحام على البارد فى بلوكات الزهر عن طريق سلك لحام معين الكود الخاص بة هو Enifeci و يفضل نوع سلك يسمى هيلكو و شكرا


----------



## ايهاب الافريقى (30 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم الميتالكو هو معالجة الشروخ الخاصة لمحركات الديزل البحرية ومجموعة واسع من الصناعات وهى الشروخ فى المسبوكات الزهر والمعرضة للضغوط الحرارية والاجهادات المختلفة والتبريد المستمر دون الحاجة الى تسخين الاجزاء المراد اصلاحها مثل السلندر هد واجسام المحركات البحرية والطلمبات ويمكن الانتقال الى موقع العمل وانا فنى فى هذا المجال ولدى سابقة اعمال وام عن مواد الكشف فهى خاصة ومستورد


----------

